# Cobb Salad Tower



## jcam222 (Apr 28, 2020)

Love Cobb salads and decided to try and dress it up some similar to one I had seen before. Layers of leaf lettuce, tomato ,avocado, bacon, chicken, onion, chopped egg a little more tomato and lettuce topped with some rich delicious blue cheese chunks. Dressed up with a little vinaigrette and more blue cheese. Wife thought it was tasty and I think it earned me at least a few brownie points. 














Thanks for looking!!


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 28, 2020)

Wow that is a salad. Nice job. How the heck did you cut it lol


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 28, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Wow that is a salad. Nice job. How the heck did you cut it lol


I made it for my wife. Once the visual wow factor is over you just topple the tower lol


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 28, 2020)

Lol


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 28, 2020)

Shock and Awe


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 28, 2020)

Looks great but too much work for a salad.  LOL


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 28, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Looks great but too much work for a salad.  LOL


Once you get the hang of it not as hard as it looks. Two empty cans, one smaller than the other make it pretty easy.  This is the first one I’ve done.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 29, 2020)

Creative and delicious looking!


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 29, 2020)

Something a little different - I like it.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## xray (Apr 29, 2020)

Looks pretty tasty. I think the next best thing about it is, toppling it over and destroying it before you eat it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 29, 2020)

Great looking salad guy. Never to much work when you are making brownie points with the misses.

Warren


----------



## sandyut (Apr 29, 2020)

Great presentation!  WOA!  look great man!


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 29, 2020)

Salad Jenga anyone? Looks good bud


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 29, 2020)

Hell yes. Amazing! Are you sure this isn't Gordon Ramsey posing as an amateur from Ohio?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 29, 2020)

There's a restaurant here that did stacked salads. The chef must've decided that the effort wasn't worth the time as they went back to standard salads. 

A fatty cannon would work. It works for anything you want stacked.






						Fatty Cannon
					

Fatty Cannon, piston, press, whatever you want to call it. Got mine out to use so thought I'd post it here. All PVC. 2" for the barrel (10" long), 3/4" for the ram rod (14"). 2 slip fit ends caps, (2) 3/4" reducers, (1) 1 1/4", the other 1 1/2". No glue needed but you could if you wanted. Fill...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 29, 2020)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> There's a restaurant here that did stacked salads. The chef must've decided that the effort wasn't worth the time as they went back to standard salads.
> 
> A fatty cannon would work. It works for anything you want stacked.
> 
> ...


Scaled up to restaurant output I can see it would be a pain unless it’s 5 star and expensive enough to warrant the extra labor.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 29, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Hell yes. Amazing! Are you sure this isn't Gordon Ramsey posing as an amateur from Ohio?



Lol thanks man! My wife friend is convinced I should open a high end restaurant. As I told her managing that and scaling the home hobby is a whole mother ballgame. That said I am toying with the idea of doing $100 per person pop up dinners limited to 5 couples this fall.


----------



## disco (Apr 29, 2020)

Food art! Big like.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 29, 2020)

Beautiful. . . And tasty I'm sure.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks for the like jcam It is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 30, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Wow that is a salad. Nice job. How the heck did you cut it lol





flatbroke said:


> Shock and Awe





pc farmer said:


> Looks great but too much work for a salad.  LOL





Steve H said:


> Creative and delicious looking!





gmc2003 said:


> Something a little different - I like it.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris





xray said:


> Looks pretty tasty. I think the next best thing about it is, toppling it over and destroying it before you eat it.





HalfSmoked said:


> Great looking salad guy. Never to much work when you are making brownie points with the misses.
> 
> Warren





sandyut said:


> Great presentation!  WOA!  look great man!





TNJAKE said:


> Salad Jenga anyone? Looks good bud





SmokinVOLfan said:


> Hell yes. Amazing! Are you sure this isn't Gordon Ramsey posing as an amateur from Ohio?





dirtsailor2003 said:


> There's a restaurant here that did stacked salads. The chef must've decided that the effort wasn't worth the time as they went back to standard salads.
> 
> A fatty cannon would work. It works for anything you want stacked.
> 
> ...





Winterrider said:


> Beautiful. . . And tasty I'm sure.


 Thanks for the likes and kind words! My wife loved this things and as usual all her friends were jealous of the Facebook pics. I routinely make one “5 star” meal a week that I post and her friends go bonkers lol. Several have asked me to do a pop up restaurant type thing this year and I am considering it LOL.


----------



## ronf (Apr 30, 2020)

Nice salad. Your wife is lucky to have you create such delicious meals.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (May 1, 2020)

Jeff, I thought I replied to this....anyway sorry I am late.

Looks delicious - works as a whole meal for me and Sue!

Great job.

LIKE!

John


----------



## jcam222 (May 1, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Jeff, I thought I replied to this....anyway sorry I am late.
> 
> Looks delicious - works as a whole meal for me and Sue!
> 
> ...


Thanks John! Yep it was a whole meal for Annette. I love Cobb salads too.


----------

